# Looking for underhood decal



## Champagne Edition (Nov 26, 2001)

Anyone out there with a 1978 California Scirocco that can take a picture of the yellow underhood tuning/emissions decal? I'm trying to have (http://meister.us.com) reproduce one for my '78. Thanks!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm sure there's someone who can assist. 

But, as an FYI, this folder really isn't travelled much. If you haven't already done so, I'd suggest asking your question in the 'decals' thread in the Scirocco folder. You'll get better visibility there.


----------



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

I've got new OEM one for an 81. Plus a couple "HIGH VOLTAGE" stickers.


----------

